# Scaper's tank 55 litres - filter and lighting suggestions



## mooncake (26 Apr 2018)

Hello all!

I've recently joined the forum and have spent a few days browsing through, discovering that this place seems to be full of fantastic advice. I'm not entirely new to keeping an aquarium, as I've had a 90l one on the go for around 5 years now. However, primarily it's just been about the fish and though I do love having real plants in the tank I'm definitely inexperienced when it comes to doing anything much more than ultimately plonking them in and hoping for the best.

We've recently decided to set up a new small tank and the Dennerle 55l Scaper's really appeals to me. Ideally I'd like to move on a little from basic java ferns, amazon swords, etc., and go for something a bit more medium-tech. However, I've become so boggled by all the options when it comes to lighting and filtration that I could really do with some advice or suggestions. Initially I considered getting the whole kit, but now I'm leaning towards buying separately so I can future-proof a bit more.

The plan is to add a betta and possibly some small corydoras once it's all cycled (would also love shrimp but I know that could be risky with the betta). So I suppose my first question is whether having quite a low flow (to keep the betta happy) is even compatible with keeping plants in general? The more flow, the better, I know is usually the aim. I've been looking at Eheims and just wondering whether something like the classic 2213 would be suitable? My concern's that there will either be too much flow for the fish, or too little for the plants to do well.

Secondly, I'm keen to get a good quality LED light. But I know the issue is that if too powerful, algae is going to become the bane of my existence. Can anyone recommend something that would be good enough to grow quite a decent range of plants but perhaps would also be somewhat forgiving (dimmable I guess) when it comes to my lack of experience with CO2 and ferts. I'm open to using those, but maybe slightly later on down the line (for C02 anyway)... so I need to take that into account when choosing lights and plants.

Like I say, I've been trying to look into a variety of options but I'm getting myself a bit confused now about what to go for. I ended up looking at lights like the Twinstar 450E, but common sense is telling me that might be overkill at this stage (although I did see that dimmers are available, but still... crazy? Not so crazy?). So any help would be much appreciated. Particularly from anyone who is successfully operating a tank of a similar size on a medium-tech basis!

Thanks,
Alison


----------



## Furgan (26 Apr 2018)

This is my scaper tank,

It houses lots of cherry shrimp, snails and some cpd.

The filter is a HMF T2 a google search will find it, I have had the tank running for 6 months and never cleaned the filter (low maintanence). I have some cheap Nicrew led from amazon and that is even too much power but I’ve managed to create a good balance and algae issues are now small, BUT I do have about 70 shrimp and 40 ramshorn snails.

My tank gets very small dose of liquid co2 easycarb, which is done via a medical syringe driver I picked up from eBay for 12 quid and it doses about 12 ml over a week very gradually through the day.

The bacopa plants in the left was just extra left overs chucked in there from my other tank and are starting to take well now, I’ve even got a little red plant that seems to be doing well (well it’s red).

The moss on the lava rocks was cut back resently and is re growing this was due to algae (before the co2). The right hand side I have some subwassertang which was tided to rope (see marks shrimp tank on YouTube for this). This was for the shrimp but also to cover up the Hmf filter. 

The carpet plant is settling in now after having it for a while and enjoying the co2 but it is a slow grower, I did look at a old photo and it actually has grown a fair amount.

I hope some of this helps, but from what I’ve learnt with this tank cheaper lights can still work well, it’s all about the balance and getting it right.


----------



## PBM3000 (26 Apr 2018)

I'm setting up one of these currently, low-mid tech.  See sig.

When it comes to equipment I ALWAYS 'future-proof' by having adjustable stuff.  Adjustable filter, adjustable lighting (adjustable dosing) etc. 

What's that on the right? Riccia?


----------



## Furgan (26 Apr 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> What's that on the right? Riccia?



Süsswassertang


----------



## mooncake (3 May 2018)

Thank you both for your replies! Tank's looking good Furgan, and I'll be following the journal of your new one PBM.

I still haven't come to any conclusive decision regarding buying any equipment yet, and now it's sort of turned into a TMC or ADA possible tank purchase...  headache-inducing trying to finalise a choice!


----------



## Ray_Norwich (9 May 2018)

Hi Mooncake,  I started a Dennerle Scapers tank just over 5 weeks ago (pic below) using the Twinstar 450E and has been working well so far (touches hardscape).  Had it dimmed to about 50% output week one and then built up gradually to full beam which its been on for about three weeks now.  Pretty much zero algae, wood leaching a little bit of white stuff, but shrimp are dining out on it and I clean the rest easily during water changes.  I am running CO2 though and a Twinstar M5 so might need to adjust the lights accordingly to avoid algae.  Would highly recommend the lights; Plants seem to love them and they look nice.  Filter wise I'm just using an internal aquael filter (300 I think) which was damned ugly for the first couple of weeks but has almost disappeared now behind the Rotala H'Ra.  Overall, it's a really nice tank for the money and with the lights you have endless plant growing opportunities 

Good luck with getting your kit sorted out!


----------



## Zeus. (9 May 2018)

The dennerle HOB scrapers flow works well on mine. Easy to clean plus can raise the filter up slightly so the lily pipe creates more surface agitation at night, dropping it down in the morning OFC


----------



## mooncake (9 May 2018)

I ended up getting an ADA 60-P, which should be getting delivered tomorrow (funny how things spiral out of control...). But I paid a visit to the Aquatic Design Centre in London last weekend and saw the Scaper's tank in person, which did look fantastic! So that's definitely still on the cards if I'm ever on the lookout for another tank. I really love the depth of it. 

I think I'm still leaning towards the Twinstar light. It's just the cost of it that makes me shudder a little. It's barely any more money to pick up an ADA Aquasky from TGM since it's on sale at the moment, but lack of ability to dim it has to rule it out as an option. 

Tank's looking really nice Ray!


----------



## ADGScapes (31 Dec 2018)

Hello this was my 50L scapers tank, I was using a twinstar 450E which needed a dimmer. I used it without and suffered from algae very badly.
I also was running the scapers flow filter (which I still use) and it's an amazing filter!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (31 Dec 2018)

Hi, bit late to the party on this post but wanted to show some love for the Dennerle 55ltr scapers tank. Great little aquarium for the money. However, I understand why the OP went with the ADA 60P  Running my scapers tank with a Twinstar 450e but like previously mentioned wouldn’t have fancied starting out without the dimmer. Definitely a solid choice with the dimmer though, need that control early on to avoid algae issues.


----------

